# Medieval Tech Support



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

Medieval Tech Support


----------



## Ravens (Mar 20, 2007)

That was funny.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 20, 2007)

funny...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2007)

That is SO true! 

I swear I'm not good at helping people with things because I get really impatient with people who are so fearful of technology that they lose their minds.

Someone in my family absolutely drive me nuts. I'll write her detailed instructions on how to cut and paste from one document to another but then she gets to another document and she needs the directions reworded to cover the details of cutting and pasting again. I simply cannot fathom how some people can't grasp a simple concept and apply it to differing situations.


----------



## daveb (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2007)

Was I just not seeing it or did that thing not have a mouse? Also, it seemed to be 'read-only' - will there be a 'read-write' option soon. I like the fact that it seemed to be wireless, pretty advanced for the time.


Excellent video. Very funny.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Medieval Tech Support




I'm sorry, I did not find it funny at all. I struggle with the same thing myself.


----------



## Herald (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought I was in West Virginia watching that.


----------

